# Problem with Tivo MoCa network and X1 Gateway (DPC3941)?



## staugust1 (Jun 5, 2016)

I currently have Comcast triple play on the X1 platform. I have the Comcast CISCO wireless gateway model DPC3941 set up in my home office. I wanted to start using TiVo Bolt instead of the Comcast DVR and am trying to set up a MoCa network so I can use the coax cables to connect the Tivo in the bedroom (where I don't have ethernet connections).

However, when I plug in the MoCa network (I'm using the TiVO branded MoCa bridge), my wireless drops out and I can't connect to the internet by wireless.

I checked the settings on the gateway and it says that it is 'MoCa enabled'.

Is there a problem with the X1 platform and Tivo? If so, should I go back to the 'old' Comcast platform?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated ...

Update:
OK. I did a little more research and I think I need to add another POE filter to cut down on the interference with the wireless gateway. I only had 1 POE filter in the basement where the cable comes into the house. I attached that filter to the wireless gateway and it seemed to really help. I assume that I should still add another POE in the basement where the cable comes into the house so the signal doesn't leak outside

Matt - thanks for the quick response. I haven't even tried to hook up the Tivo yet so if I have more problems with MoCA, I will look into the powerline option that you used


----------



## mwgnetway (Aug 23, 2002)

I had issues getting MoCa to work in my house. I opted for a Powerline ethernet kit:

http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PA...65086753&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=power+etherney

Works great to get my Tivo minis talking to my bolt, works perfect no drop outs.

I offer this just in case you can't get it to work. I'd do this over getting the Comcast DVR back.

-Matt


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

staugust1 said:


> I currently have Comcast triple play on the X1 platform. I have the Comcast CISCO wireless gateway model DPC3941 set up in my home office. I wanted to start using TiVo Bolt instead of the Comcast DVR and am trying to set up a MoCa network so I can use the coax cables to connect the Tivo in the bedroom (where I don't have ethernet connections).
> 
> However, when I plug in the MoCa network (I'm using the TiVO branded MoCa bridge), my wireless drops out and I can't connect to the internet by wireless.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If MoCA is enabled on your gateway, you should not need a MoCA adapter at all. In the network settings for the Bolt simply choose "connect to a MoCA network" not "create" a MoCA network. 
It is difficult to guess where and what connection you made with the Tivo adapter that you bought. Perhaps if you clearly explained that, we could help figure out the unusual impact on the wireless.
Professional rate the various common methods of networking in this order, Ethernet, MoCA, wireless, and finally power line.


----------



## staugust1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks! You are right. I did not need to use a TiVO bridge. I disconnected the bridge and am set up on a mocha network using the gateway from comcast


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

The xfinity Cisco router has been unreliable to me. I ran Ethernet in to the bolt then used that to create the MoCA network to my other TiVo units and to an additional access point. It's been very reliable for me. I also had Comcast put a poe filter at outside box from street and removed my internal poe filter.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jfalkingham said:


> The xfinity Cisco router has been unreliable to me. I ran Ethernet in to the bolt then used that to create the MoCA network to my other TiVo units and to an additional access point. It's been very reliable for me. I also had Comcast put a poe filter at outside box from street and removed my internal poe filter.


Hi,
I have read that although Comcast allows users to access and enable MoCA on their MoCA compatible gateways. However, because the MoCA from the gateway often interferes with the MoCA created by their xfinity TV boxes, they have taken to automatically rehit the firmware on their gateways to disable the 
MoCA about every 2-3 days or so. 
I don't know what you are referring to about the "unreliability" issue but if the symptom was loosing your MoCA setup every few days, this might have been the cause. 
Anyway, there is a current thread where a guy reported he was able to have Comcast put his gateway on a "white list" of sorts which keeps the gateway's firmware from being hit over and over again. 
If that was your issue, you might try calling Comcast again.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> Anyway, there is a current thread where a guy reported he was able to have Comcast put his gateway on a "white list" of sorts which keeps the gateway's firmware from being hit over and over again.
> If that was your issue, you might try calling Comcast again.


See:


PSU_Sudzi said:


> Comcast has confirmed that they flash the XB3 modem every few days to disable the MoCA if you have it turned on as it interferes with the MoCA setup in their X1 DVR. And lots of people complain and don't know how to turn it off. So it looks like I'll be buying a MoCA adapter.





PSU_Sudzi said:


> Call their support and have them add your modem to a white list they don't flash it any more, I did with mine last week.





PSU_Sudzi said:


> Well, now that you ask....started having internet connection issues and went through a couple of XB3 modems. Couldn't figure out the problem. Comcast sent a tech out and they put an POE filter on my input (I don't have access to the box myself in a condo) and no more internet problems. I have not called them back yet to whitelist my new modem so the MoCA goes off every couple of days and it's on my to do list to calmly hem back again this week.


----------

